# Brook Trout Dreams. Up A Creek



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

percheye hunter said:


> What a fantastic read, thanks for sharing the adventure!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

Not in Michigan, in northern Maine, my dad hauled logs from way back in the woods (off road stuff) and in the summer I could ride with him way back in the woods, he'd drop me off at a creek and continue on to get the truck (Mack Thermodyne B-63) loaded and I'd fish the creek. The trout were too small but voracious, they'd be all around my bare feet and the bigger ones could bite, you couldn't even see my feet there'd be so many. I'd just catch and release until running out of worms, beautiful little fish. My dad would hoot the air horns and I'd head downstream to meet him and smell the fresh load of timber and it'd take a couple hours to get home. It was a great place to be a kid.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent read! Thanks for sharing that with us


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Ha, great yarn. Made me think of Whit...


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Ojh said:


> Not in Michigan, in northern Maine, my dad hauled logs from way back in the woods (off road stuff) and in the summer I could ride with him way back in the woods, he'd drop me off at a creek and continue on to get the truck (Mack Thermodyne B-63) loaded and I'd fish the creek. The trout were too small but voracious, they'd be all around my bare feet and the bigger ones could bite, you couldn't even see my feet there'd be so many. I'd just catch and release until running out of worms, beautiful little fish. My dad would hoot the air horns and I'd head downstream to meet him and smell the fresh load of timber and it'd take a couple hours to get home. It was a great place to be a kid.


What a great memory.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

When Brother and I were teenagers Dad would drop us off on the up stream end of a really good trout stream. We spent about 10 hours working our way down stream to the next road. We had a great time getting wet hungary and tired but we always had our limit of super sized Brooks.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Great read and memories. I grew up eating brookies, best table fare there is particularly for breakfast!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Brook trout fried potatoes and eggs.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

6Speed said:


> Ha, great yarn. Made me think of Whit...


Whit told a few good stories on here!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Great read. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

Brookies and Blueberry pancakes.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Only if they're fresh picked and the trout are out of the Fox.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Brookies, fried in bacon grease. Twice baked, baked potato, and corn on the cob.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

You guys are making me hungry. Only four more months!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Quit talking about it I may have to do something I shouldn't.


----------



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

yummy
From the Stutts River.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Sportingman1954 said:


> View attachment 474263
> yummy
> From the Stutts River.


u got to many fish in that pan, i'll take two


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

One other storey, Uncle Pete and I would fish Carry Brook. To get to it we'd hike an old logging road all grown up, in the spring we'd bring the canoes in (Old Town of course) by tractor pulling a trailer with two of three canoes, the tractor was the only thing you could get up that old road, we'd bring them back out at the end of the year - we had a hunting cabin up there too and the canoes were the only way to get to the cabin, it took a half day to get there and everything had to be carried in. Carry Brook was just big enough for a canoe and all dammed up by beavers, we'd have to portage around the dams and tear them down to get the current flowing, however brief that was. I wouldn't wade the creek, when we tipped the canoes over at night the bottom would be covered with bloodsuckers. We'd fish going up until midday and find a spot on the bank to cook, Uncle Pete would unpack this old black skillet and bacon grease, I'd clean the fish we caught and we'd cook them up right there, they'd curl up in the skillet when done right - man, they were so good! Going back down we'd fish much harder, those would be the fish we took home.
We have old, treasured pictures of Uncle Pete proudly displaying a stringer of trout from Carry Brook spread out on the tailgate of his '50 GMC pickup telling anybody who'd listen 'I caught them on a Pearl Wobbler!'.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

If you want to donate blood, fish those little creeks. Last summer I hit some in the northwest LP and even permethrin didn't do much. My wife has some pictures of my back covered in some big skeeters as we're walking a trail to get to one of them. The meal after made it well worth it. I wanna say she counted 14 dime sized bites on my back alone. Had bites on my fingers, neck, and arms too.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You have to pay if you're going to play.


----------



## Timothy Barner (Aug 6, 2019)

Great review of your wonderful day! I was with you crawing thru the weeds all the way. I have a published review of brookie fishing on the East Branch you might enjoy. Message me for a free pdf copy


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

With this virus going around we haven't been up north yet this summer but we are heading to Brimley next weekend. Weather permitting we will paddle from Bay View to Brimley then down to just north of the locks. That will complete our trip from copper harbor to the locks. Then we just have from there to Rockport to finish our trip.


----------

